# No sound from Panasonic Home theatre speakers while watching TV



## Newby52

I am not receiving sound from my Panasonic Home Theater speakers, SA BT230, when watching TV, Panasonic TV TC P42S1. I receive sound when playing a dvd/movie/FM radio) Setup as: HDMI-AV IN (TV) to HDMI-AV OUT (Home theater) Optical cable from OUT on TV to Optical 1-TV on Home theater. Motorola DCX-3200 High Def Comcast cable box-HDMI to HDMI on TV. I have Viera Cast turned off. I have tried everything and can't get it to work. Help is appreciated!


----------



## JimE

The TV will likely need to be configured to output audio over optical. And you will have to select the optical input of the Panasonic.

Also note that most TV's will not output surround audio using the optical output. The exception being audio that is tuned via the internal tuner (ie: OTA). So when you do get it to work, it will very likely only be stereo audio.


----------



## Newby52

Thank you! I cannot find a setting for the output audio over optical. The default setting is digital for the HDMI connection.


----------



## JimE

User Manual p.31

From the setup information, VIERA Link needs to be enabled.

And per the notes (and as I noted above), the optical output is only stereo.

manual> ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/television/om/tc-p42s1_en_om.pdf


----------



## Newby52

The VIERA link is enabled. When I try to switch the speaker output from TV to HT, I don't receive any sound through my HT speakers or from the TV. I can receive sound from my TV and I can receive sound from my HT when playing a DVD, Ipod, etc. 

I have tried playing around with the HT settings but it hasn't resulted in me being able to hear TV through HT speakers. I am totally frustrated!


----------



## JimE

Are you selecting the correct input on the speaker system? It would be Dn1 or Dn2 (whichever port you connected the digital cable).

HT User Manual (p. 14): ftp://ftp.panasonic.com/hometheater/om/sc-bt230_en_om.pdf


----------



## Newby52

Yes, I have the optical going from TV to HTS via optical 1. I also tried optical 2 but no luck with that either.


----------

